

Coming Next: Using an App as Prescribed - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/20/technology/coming-next-doctors-prescribing-apps-to-patients.html?hp&pagewanted=all

======
drickster
Tbh i am pretty surprised we arent' already further along in this realm. I
think the integration of apps in the medical world could have served some
serious purpose a long time ago if health care professionals were more
educated in tech world. They need to get with the times. It's costing money
and lives!

